# Anyone bought & received anything recently from Sage’s website ?



## coffeesnob75 (Apr 5, 2020)

Has anyone bought anything from Sage's site within the last few weeks ?

I ordered a new upper burr for £25 as I mistakenly hoovered out the 2 lower washers while I was cleaning out my grinder on my Barista Pro.

Order was placed on the 29th April, then received an email the following week that they were doing a warehouse upgrade & my order would ship within 7 days. It's now been over 3 weeks & no shipping notice & no item.

The 3 replies from their customer service team just say 'it'll ship soon' 😤


----------



## Adav92 (Apr 14, 2020)

I ordered some spare baskets for my Bambino which incidentally I wanted to cancel, however, it got cancelled anyway citing inventory problems. Sounds like they are in a bit of a pickle!


----------



## Tunn300 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ordered a new water filter. Got the email about the warehouse upgrade and delay. It arrived on Monday. It has taken almost three weeks from date of order to arrive.


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

Ordered silicon steam ring: arrived yesterday.


























*Order Details:*

Order #: 254272














*Order Date:*
May 11, 2020

*Shipping Date:*
May 21, 2020


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

I tried to order a 54mm portafilter and double basket for BP. 
Two weeks after placing the order and hearing nothing and then two days trying to get through on the phone and they said they couldn't tell me when the order was going to come so I cancelled.


----------

